# The Lake District



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone visiting The Lake District might want to try Farrers in Kendal or John Watts in Carlisle. Both small independent coffee shops who do their own roasting.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody know if I can get a decent brew in Windermere, Bowness or Ambleside?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://mobile.twitter.com/homegroundcafe

we we're talking about this place yesterday ..,Aaron was raving about the food. ,mylocal roasters supply coffee and training too.

myntos 1 and LM so they have the gear to make the drinks ....defo worth a try


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the roasted coffee supplied is good here , not been , so the unsure of the skills in the store

http://www.chestersbytheriver.co.uk


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Great stuff. Thanks Mr Boots! Heading away for a couple of nights with the good lady on Wednesday.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Homeground Cafe looks great!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jez H said:


> Homeground Cafe looks great!


That would be my first choice , given the looks of awe Aaron had when talking about the cake and coffee yesterday


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Well it's just down the road from our hotel, so it would be rude not to!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Went to Home ground a couple of weeks back, food and coffee was lovely. Their donuts are delicious and they do freshly made waffles which were some of the best I've had. Kinda London expensive, but it's a tourist hit spot so no surprises there I guess!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Defo goto Home Ground. Lovely lovely lovely!!

The coffee only takes a back seat to the food. Spot on.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Well that's a definite then!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

A couple of excellent Rocko's in Home Ground this week. Thanks for the recommendations guys.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad you liked it. Hard not to









What did you eat


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Glad you liked it. Hard not to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing, unfortunately! Although the menu was very tempting! A great place that I will definitely revisit.


----------

